# Spar Urethane over Linseed?



## zachtofish (Dec 11, 2014)

I have an exterior fir door that I need to finish. I like the idea of rubbing a thin coat on linseed so the door will develop a darker richer color like the old doors on the house. Will spar urethane work over the linseed oil?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What you have in mind would be fine however a waste of time. There is linseed oil in the spar urethane already and would make the grain pop just like the linseed oil only would.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Steve has the correct info. However, let me add that big box "spar" urethanes are not long lasting when exposed to the UV in sunlight. Sunlight will cause the finish to fairly quickly to become cloudy and then begin to crack and peel. You will need to refinish every couple of years to maintain a good looking appearance. 

Go to a real marine supply store and look for brands like Interlux, Woolsey Z-spar and, best of all, Epifanes. Follow the directions on the label. These finish are expensive but they are the longest lasting.


----------



## zachtofish (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions. I appreciate it.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

zachtofish said:


> Thanks for the opinions. I appreciate it.


I agree with everyone. Marine grade urethane all the way.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Epifanes is the best spar but is rather expensive. A cheaper alternative might be Cabot Spar Varnish. It's available at Lowe's and is a marine grade spar.


----------

